# I need to redo the apron or whatever on a set of cabinets...over the sink, You know.



## Bob the Painter (Jan 24, 2012)

Hey-

I don't post often. But I do have a problem come up a lot as I am a cabinet painter and stain matcher on most stained wood. Anyway- I know
get this problem a lot--put hidden hinges on my old doors, and fix the colonial thing that goes over the sink, which is often curved with two swoops to show a point, or worse. It really dates the cabinets. 

Last time I had this problem I got a guy to come out, take off the crown, and bang on the faceframe till he got it off and then he cut a nice straight line. I took two of the little curved pieces and made them round out the straight lines and everybody was happy, but dude is not around now.

So ,the current prospect is not sure what she wants to do. She has lights under the cabinets and is pretty short so cutting the apron/decorative skirt or whatever is a little tricker. I have to leave so much or she will be able to see the under-mount lights or at least think they can. At her height, I am sure she can see them no matter what.

She said something about cutting it straight, something about a gentle curve and something about a kind of stepped idea. I have, I have to confess, never used a router, but I said, "maybe you can install some kind of metal template and rout from that. How far off am I on this, I could use some help. I know I am loosing business to guys with rudimentary woodworking skills even though I have, awesome skills with glazes, effects, dyes etc.

Thank you so much...

Bob the Painter:smile:


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

If the trim is not part of the cabinet or the face frame, I would remove it to modify it. If it is an integral part, it's a tough way to go routing on the job, on the cabinet.

Really, more details and maybe pictures would be helpful for some exact advice.









 







.


----------



## Bob the Painter (Jan 24, 2012)

I think she was talking about something like the one on this upgrade but it is part of the faceframe--I guess I could take that off, I saw a guy do it once. I figured routing wouldbe easier, but then again, I am a virgin with the router. http://www.bhg.com/kitchen/cabinets/makeovers/update-bland-builders-cabinets/?rb=Y#page=14


----------

